
Show HN: Dutchess.ai, AWS Machine Learning Crude Oil Futures AI Predictions - madchops1
http://dutchess.ai
======
jksjdksjdks
Where do you get real time price information from? You have feed? How much
does it cost?

~~~
madchops1
I use historical data to train my machine learning models. So I don't require
real-time data. I get the historical data from Quandl.

~~~
jksjdksjdks
Nice. Thanks

